# Passt die Corsair H110i GTX auf den LGA 1151?



## BT83 (8. Januar 2020)

Aktuell ist die H110i GTX auf dem LGA 2011 welchen ich 2014 oder 2015 erworben habe.
Jetzt wollte ich auf LGA 1151 wechseln jedoch bin ich mir nicht sicher ob es auf diesen Sockel ebenfalls befestigt werden kann oder ob man einen anderen Adapter braucht.


----------



## Ellina (8. Januar 2020)

Ja Geht eigentlich. Sollte in der Verpackung entsprechente Teile sein.

Wenn es aber nur LGA 2011 sockel direkt verkauft wurde ohne für 1151 und am4 wirst du da nicht ohne ein andapter herum kommen. Eventuell bei corsair in shop schauen ob es so was gibt.


----------



## BT83 (8. Januar 2020)

Also passen auch normale Lüfter die man an einen LGA 2011 anbringen könnte an den LGA 1151 nicht?


----------



## Ellina (8. Januar 2020)

Was Redest du von Lüftern?

Du schmeist zwei sockels um die ohren und der eine hat eine andere größe wie 1151 und dann möchtest du wissen ob und wie das Funktioniert.

Ich sag dir wenn du ne model kaufst was für 2011 speziel naja konfiguriert ist passt es nicht auf 1151.

Der Rest steht oben schon.

Und die Lüfter der AIO ist irrelvant wo die hin kommen ob push pull oder nur push oder pull dass ist völlig egal weil die an Radiador angebracht werden und dann halt ans Gehäuse.


----------



## jhnbrg (9. Januar 2020)

BT83 schrieb:


> Aktuell ist die H110i GTX auf dem LGA 2011 welchen ich 2014 oder 2015 erworben habe.
> Jetzt wollte ich auf LGA 1151 wechseln jedoch bin ich mir nicht sicher ob es auf diesen Sockel ebenfalls befestigt werden kann oder ob man einen anderen Adapter braucht.



Keine Sorge, die AiO passt auf den LGA 1151. Brauchst keine Adapter. Die benötigte Befestigung sollte bereits im Lieferumfang enthalten sein.

Cooling Socket Support:
Intel 1150/1151/1155/1156
Intel 2011/2066
AMD AM3/AM2

@Ellina: was zickst du hier rum!? Es gibt durchaus Menschen, die keine Technikfreaks sind.


----------

